# Warhammer, The Darkness Within, OCC



## Dragoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Is there any interested in a pbp Warhammer RPG game? I am willing to GM, 4-6 doomed souls to serve for the greater glory of the Empire against the hordes of Chaos.

Campagin Name: The Darkness Within.
Setting: The Empire; Grand Barony of Nordland
Barony of Hochenbacher
Ruler:Baron Karl Hochenbacher


The Warhammer 2e books that I have:
Core Rulebook
Sigmar's Heirs
Old World Armory
Old World Bestiary
Renegade Crowns
Tome of Corruption
Realms of Sorcery 
If you want to use another source book for your character, you will have to post the relevant information.

Players:
Imperialus; Hans Schwein-Herde (Human, Kislevite Kossar)
ObiAndy; Nicklaas van den Haas (Human, Seaman)
Eltharon; Ravandil (Wood Elf Kithband Warrior)
scranford; Felix Brecht (Human Outrider)
TRD; Orwin Vogel (Human Student)
Asmor; Jotunn Scadterheim (Dwarf Miner)

Game Thread Link
The Game Thread


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd be interested.  The only WFRP book I have is the core rulebook though so as long as I don't need more than that I'm in.  It's unlikely I'd be able to manage daily posts.  3-4 times per week is more my speed with more frequent posts during combat.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm absolutely interested.  Sign me up.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 22, 2007)

Imperialus, I think you will be ok with the core book. So no worries there.

Hopefully we can get at least 2 more!


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 23, 2007)

@ObiAndy, Imerialus, should we just go ahead and start? Are you willing to make two PC's each and maybe we can get more to join down the road.

For character creation just roll randomly per the rulebook using Invisible Castle or another online dice roller. Also when you roll for your career, roll twice and take the one you want for each of your characters.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 24, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> @ObiAndy, Imerialus, should we just go ahead and start? Are you willing to make two PC's each and maybe we can get more to join down the road.
> 
> For character creation just roll randomly per the rulebook using Invisible Castle or another online dice roller. Also when you roll for your career, roll twice and take the one you want for each of your characters.




I'm OK with it.  I can roll some characters up and see what we get.


----------



## Eltharon (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm interested, if you still have room. I've got most (all?) of the 2e books, and i can post every day, barring strange, all day events.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 24, 2007)

@Eltharon, welcome aboard!

Since we have three players now, lets just go with one PC each. Have characters done by the 27th of December.


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 24, 2007)

any praticular dice rolling site you like to use or is invisible castle ok?  I assume we're rolling for classes and everything?  I should have time tomorrow night to get the character done up.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 24, 2007)

Invisible Castle is good with me.


----------



## TRD (Dec 24, 2007)

If you are still happy to have one more I am definately interested.

Always meant to check out this system, and with the 40k version soon to be released, this seems like a great time.


----------



## scranford (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd love to play some Warhammer as well. Seems all I do is run it.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard TRD and scranford.


----------



## scranford (Dec 25, 2007)

*Felix Brecht*

Here are all the dice rolls. I'll post the character later.

Steve

Stat Rolls:
Primary Stat Generation (2d10+20=31, 2d10+20=33, 2d10+20=23, 2d10+20=31, 2d10+20=37, 2d10+20=26, 2d10+20=26, 2d10+20=33) *Shayala's Mercey on Strength giving a starting score of 31 instesd of 23.*Wounds roll
Starting Wounds (1d10=9) 
Fate Points Roll
Starting Fate Points (1d10=1) 
Random Talents
Random Talents (1d100=58, 1d100=64) 

Beginning Careers
Starting Career (x2) (1d100=53, 1d100=33) Hunter or Outrider

Starting Gold:
Starting Gold (2d10=4) 
Height: Height 5'4' Plus result (1d10=1) 
Weight: Weight (1d100=90) 
Hair Color: Hair Color (1d10=8) 
Eye color: Eye Color (1d10=5) 
Distinguishing Marks: Distinguishing Marks (1d100=48) 
Number of Siblings: # of Siblings (1d10=2) 
Star Sign: Star Sign (1d100=2) 
Age: Age (1d100=79) 
Birthplace: Birthplace (1d10=9, 1d10=8)


----------



## Asmor (Dec 25, 2007)

Room for one more? I have the core book and nothing else. Not very familiar with the setting, though.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 25, 2007)

@Asmor, yup got room for one more.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 26, 2007)

For characteristics, in order WS, BS, S, T, Ag, Int, Wp, Fel (2d10=14, 2d10=5, 2d10=17, 2d10=10, 2d10=8, 2d10=12, 2d10=18, 2d10=3)

WS: 14+30=44
BS: 5+20=25 *Invoking Shallya's Mercy:* 31
S: 17+20=37
T: 10+30+5=45 (+5% from Very Resilient talent)
Ag: 8+10=18
Int: 12+20=32
Wp: 18+20=38
Fel: 3+10=13

For wounds, then fate points (1d10=2, 1d10=3)

11 wounds, 1 fate point

Starting career (1d100=38, 1d100=57)

*38=Miner*
57=Ratcatcher

Starting money (2d10=6)

6 gold crowns


```
[b]Jotunn Scadterheim[/b]
Male Dwarf
4'11" 135 lbs
Dark brown hair, light brown eyes
Born under the sign of the Broken Cart
25 years old
Career: Miner

[b]Main Profile
             WS   BS   S    T    Ag   Int  WP   Fel[/b]
Starting     44   31   37   45   18   32   38   13
Advancement  +5%  +5%  +10% +5%  -    +5%  +5%  -
Current      44   31   37   50   18   32   38   13

[b]Secondary Profile
             A    W    SB   TB   M    Mag  IP   FP[/b]
Starting     1    11   3    4    3    0    0    1
Advancement  -    2    -    -    -    -    -    -
Current      1    11   3    5    4    0    0    1

[b]Skills[/b]:
Animal Care (Int)
Common Knowledge (Dwarfs) (Int)
Drive (S)
Evaluate (Int)
Navigation (Int, +10%)
Perception (Int)
Scale Sheer Surface (S)
Speak Language (Khazalid) (Int)
Speak Language (Reikspiel) (Int)
Trade (Miner) (S, +5%)
Trade (Smith) (S, +5%)

[b]Talents[/b]:
Dwarcraft (+10% on certain trade skills, including minor and smith)
Grudge-born Fury (+5% bonus to WS vs. goblins, orcs, hobgoblins)
Night Vision
Orientation (Rarely get lost, always know north, +10% on navigation)
Resistance to Magic (+10% WP vs. magic)
Specialist Weapon Group (Two-handed)
Stout-hearted (+10% vs. fear, terror, intimidation)
Sturdy (No movement penalties for heavy armors)
Very Resilient

[b]Equipment[/b]
Dagger (SB-3 damage)
Axe (SB damage)
Two-handed pick (SB damage, Impact, Slow)
Light armour (leather jack) (1 AP, body, arms)
Pick
Spade
Storm lantern
Lamp oil
```

Jotunn was born in Karaz-A-Karak. He and his twin sister, Petra, used to train together as children, hoping one day to become Shieldbreakers. He still has a scar on his left forearm from one of their sparring sessions, when she nearly cut it off.

While Petra went off and became a pit fighter, Jotunn found himself pulled into the family business. He currently mines for a living and is serving as his father's apprentice at the smithy.

Jotunn is exceptionally gruff, even for a dwarf, and he has few friends. That's just fine with him, though, because the only friend he needs is his trusty pick and a rich vein to wield it on.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 26, 2007)

*Nicklaas van den Haas*

Here is *Nicklaas van den Haas*


```
Male Human Seaman from Marienburg
5'11" 210 lbs
Ash Blond hair, Green eyes
Born under the sign of Mummit the Fool
16 years old

[B]Main Profile[/B]
             WS   BS   S    T    Ag   Int  WP   Fel
Starting     31   36   37   37   33   26   26   31
Advancement  +10% +5% +10%  -   +10%  -    -    -
Current      36   36   37   36   33   26   26   31

[B]Secondary Profile[/B]
             A    W    SB   TB   M    Mag  IP   FP
Starting     1    12   3    3    4    0    0    3
Advancement  1    2    -    -    -    -    -    -
Current      1    12   3    3    4    0    0    3

[B]Skills:[/B]
Common Knowledge (the Wasteland)
Common Knowledge (the Empire)
Dodge Blow
Gossip
Perception
Row
Sail
Scale Sheer Surface
Speak Language (Reikspiel)
Speak Language (Breton)
Swim

[B]Talents:[/B]
Hardy (+1 Wounds)
Marksman (+5% BS)
Seasoned Traveller (+10% to Common Knowledge & Speak Language skill checks)
Strike Mighty Blow (+1 Damage)
Very Resilient (+5% Toughness)

[B]Equipment:[/B]
Cutlass (Hand Weapon)
Dagger
Leather Jerkin (1 AP - Body)
Clothes (smell of the sea)
Backpack
Tankard
2x pouches
4 Guilders, 10 shillings

[B]Background:[/B]
Nicklaas van den Haas was born and raised in Marienburg, and was enamoured by the sea.
From an early age, he skipped school often to hang out down by the docks where the huge 
ocean-going vessels would put in to port, and marvel at the variety of goods and people 
disembarking.

Finally giving in to his desires, he signed on with a ship, quickly moving up the ranks from 
cabinboy to full-fledged seaman by the age of 16.  While not the brightest of sailors, he is 
tough and learned rather quickly how to handle himself in the port taverns where the crew 
would spend most of their time (and money) while land-locked.

A few months ago, he was involved in an "incedent" (be fair, a stabbing) in a dive in 
Erengrad.  The Norseman who he stabbed didn't die, but he had many friends, virtually all of 
them larger than even Nicklaas.  So he left the crew to clean up his mess, hoping one day 
to return to the sea and claim a ship his own.
```

Links for Invisible Castle
Stat rolls 
Wounds/ Fate Pt. rolls
Career rolls 
Height, weight, Num. of siblings, Star Sign, Age rolls 
starting money


----------



## Eltharon (Dec 26, 2007)

Alrighty

Rolls for stats, in order
2d10=10, 2d10=19, 2d10=5, 2d10=12, 2d10=16, 2d10=10, 2d10=10, 2d10=12
Shallya's mercy on Strength, giving 11+20 = 31

Wounds
1d10=4 

Fate Points
1d10=10 

Career (x2)
1d100=30, 1d100=46 
30= Kithband Warrior
46= Outlaw

Gold
1d10=2, 1d10=1 
3 GC

Background:
Height: 1d10=10 = 6'4"
Weight: 1d100=55 = 130lbs
Hair and Eyes: 1d10=9, 1d10=5 = Dark Brown hair, Light brown eyes
Distinguishing Marks: None (Elven)
# of siblings: 1d10=8 = 2 Siblings
Star Sign: 1d100=30  = Dragomas
Age: 1d100=24 = 50
Birthplace: 1d100=99 = Reikwald Forest



```
Ravandil
Male Wood Elf
6'4" 130 lbs
Dark Brown hair, light brown eyes
Born under the sign of Dragomas The Drake
50 years old
Career: Kithband Warrior

[bold]Main Profile[/bold]
                  WS   BS    S    T    Ag   Int  WP   Fel
Starting          35    49    31  32   46   35   30    32
Advancement       +5    +5     -   -    +10 +10  +5     -
Current           40    49    31  32   46   35   30    32

Secondary Profile
                 A    W    SB   TB   M    Mag IP   FP
Starting         1    10   3    3    5    0   0    2
Advancement      -    +2   -    -    -    -   -    -
Current          1    10   3    3    5    0   0    2

Skills:
Common Knowledge (elves)
Speak Language (Eltharin)
Speak Language (Reikspeil)
Concealment
Dodge Blow
Follow Trail
Heal
Outdoor Survival
Perception
Scale Sheer Surface
Silent Move

Talents:
Specialist Weapon Group (Longbow)
Savvy (+5% Int)
Excellent Vision
Night Vision
Rover (+10% On Concealment and Silent Move in rural areas)
Warrior Born (+5% WS)

Equipment
Elf bow with 10 arrows
Leather Jack
Sword
Common Clothing
Dagger
Backpack with
-Blanket
-Cutlery and a mug
Purse with 3 Gold Coins
```

Background Forthcoming


----------



## TRD (Dec 27, 2007)

For characteristics, in order WS, BS, S, T, Ag, Int, Wp, Fel 2d10=11, 2d10=7, 2d10=19, 2d10=11, 2d10=9, 2d10=12, 2d10=10, 2d10=11

For wounds, then fate points 1d10=10, 1d10=8 

Starting career 1d100=74, 1d100=79

Starting money 2d10=13


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 27, 2007)

Ability Scores In order: 
2d10=20, 2d10=8, 2d10=3, 2d10=19, 2d10=20, 2d10=9, 2d10=14, 2d10=6 
Shallya's Mercy for Strength = 31 

Wounds: 
1d10=2 10 wounds +1 Hardy Talent = 11

Fate: 
1d10=1 2 fate points

Random Talents: 
1d100=24 = Hardy
1d100=98 = Warrior Born

Career: 
1d100=4 Apprentice Wizard 1d100=37 *Kislevite Warrior*

Gold: 
2d10=13
13 GC

Hight: 1d10=8 6'2"
Weight: 1d100=82 170 lbs
Hair: 1d10=2 Corn
Eyes: 1d10=8 Dark Brown
Distinguishing Marks: 1d100=22 Earring
Number of Siblings:1d10=5 3
Star Sign: 1d100=21 Gnuthus the Ox
Age: 1d100=79 31
Birthplace: 1d10=8 A Pig Farm in... 1d10=5 Ostermark Kislev.


```
Hans Schwein-Herde
Male Human
Blond Hair, Dark Brown eyes
Born under the sign of Gnuthus the Ox
31 years old
Career: Kislevite Warrior

Main Profile
                  WS    BS    S   T    Ag   Int  WP    Fel
Starting          45    28    31  39   40   29   34    26
Advancement      +10   +10     - +10    -   -   +10    -
Free Advance     +5  
Current           50    28    31  39   40   29   34    26

Secondary Profile
                  A     W     SB  TB   M    Mag  IP    FP
Starting          1     11    3   3    4     0   0     2
Advancement       0    +2     -   -    -     -   -     -
Current           1     11    3   3    4     0   0     2

Skills:
Common Knowlage Kislev
Consume Alcohol
Dodge Blow
Gamble
Outdoor Survival
Perception
Search
Speak Language Keslevian

Talents:
Specialist Two Handed
Strike to Injure Critical Value increased by 1
Hardy +1 wound
Warrior Born +5% to Weapon Skill

Equipment:
Bow with 10 arrows
Two Handed Sword (pick the better of 2d10 for damage) + SB
Mail Coat AP2 Body, Legs
Leather Jack AP1 Body, Arms
Leather Leggings AP1 Legs
Common Clothing
Dagger SB-3
Hand Weapon SB
Backpack with
-Blanket
-Cutlery and a mug
Purse with 13 Gold Crowns
```

Background:
Hans is not a pleasant individual.  He was born on a pig farm in Kislev and began blaming the rest of the world for his sorry lot in life at a remarkably young age.  Though he wasn’t the strongest boy in the nearby village (or overly blessed in the looks or intelligence department either for that matter) he was tough as nails, handy with anything that could be used as a weapon and had a mean streak a mile wide. 

A few weeks after his 19th birthday a recruiter for the local lord arrived in town looking for volunteers to help fight an incursion of Chaos Marauders coming out of the north.  He promised Hans gold, glory and a chance to escape the station that birth had imposed on him.  With barely a word to his ailing father Hans packed his few belongings, left to seek his fortune and never came back.  He joined with other warriors from Kislev and his unit found itself in the vanguard of a hopelessly outnumbered imperial army staring down the teeth of hundreds of chaos spawned demons and warriors on the northern steppes of the Empire.

Somehow Hans survived the slaughter and continued serving with the imperial army.  He was never promoted beyond corporal, partially because his leadership style was brutal even by imperial standards but also because he was casually blasphemous, and disrespectful towards any superior he thought couldn’t take him in a fight.

Hans’ military career came to an abrupt end when he was caught looting a church of Sigmar.  Sentenced to die he was hung from a tree for thirty minutes.  After he was cut down however it turned out he was still alive.  According to Imperial Law anyone who was half hung was considered to have been spared by Sigmar himself and could not be hung for the same crime again.  It didn’t save his career though, and he was quickly drummed out of the army.  He began making a living as a bodyguard and general thug traveling around the empire fighting for anyone who paid.  Running low on cash he is looking for another quick influx of money so he can get back on easy street.

Now I know Hans will probably be a difficult person to get along with, but his high physical stats combined with his career, lousy intelligence and fellowship screams bully.  I’d suggest treating him as a bully.  At his core he’s a coward, as long as he feels he can push you around he’ll try to do so, if you stand up to him though, especially if you knock him on his ass while doing so he’ll back down and accept you as alpha dog.  Basically, as long as there is at least one other PC who could take him in a fight he shouldn’t be too disruptive.  He’s also very mercenary, terrified of anyone who does magic, and dumb as a sack of hammers so tricking him into doing what you want shouldn’t be too hard.  Of course I can redo his backstory too, make him the lovable dumb farm boy who picks someone to hero worship but this just seemed more interesting.


----------



## TRD (Dec 28, 2007)

I am house sitting over the holiday period so will be without my books til the 2nd or 3rd of Jan. 

If someone can point me in the way of a character creation guide online or would not mind giving me a quick hand to finish off my character, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 28, 2007)

TRD, IM me and I'll help you.

AIM (preferred): AsmorCrmsonblade
Yahoo: Asumoru
MSN: asmor@tokyo.com
ICQ: 10275986

I've got to pick up my fiancée from work at 10 PM est, so I won't be available from 9:50 PM until I get home, probably around quarter past.

Just leave me a message. My computer's always online. I'll get back to you as soon as I can if I'm not there.


----------



## TRD (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks again Asmor for helping me, very much appreciated.

Introducing: Orwin Vogel

[sblock=Orwin Vogel]
Orwin Vogel
Male Human
Blonde Hair, Green eyes
17 years old
Career: Student

Main Profile:
WS 31
BS  27  
S 39  
T  31  
Ag  29 
Int  42 (32 +5 Savvy +5 Student) 
WP  30     
Fel 31 

Secondary Profile:
A 1
W 15 (13 +2 Student)
SB 3
TB 3   
M 4    
Mag 0
IP 0    
FP 3


Skills:
Academic Knowledge (Demonology) 
Academic Knowledge (Magic)
Charm
Heal  
Perception 
Read/Write 
Speak Language (Classical)
Speak Language (Reikspiel) 

Talents:
Etiquette (+10% charm and gossip skill tests when dealing with nobles. Also get that bonus when it would be appropriate, such as when using disguise to impersonate a noble)
Savvy (+5% INT)
Seasoned Traveller (+10% on common knowledge and speak language skill tests)

Equipment:
Two textbooks corresponding to knowledge skills 
Writing Kit
Purse with 13 Gold Crowns
[/sblock]


----------



## Eltharon (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like you made a little mistake there...you used all your advances. (I did the same thing when I got the game)
You can only pick one to level up +5% at the start. The others you have to buy with XP.
So, your character should have:
Main Profile:
WS 31
BS 27
S 39
T 31
Ag 29 (+10 Student)
Int 37 (+5 Savvy +10 Student)
WP 30 (+5 Student)
Fel 31 (+10 Student)

Secondary Profile:
A 1
W 13 (+2 Student)
SB 3
TB 3
M 4
Mag 0
IP 0
FP 3

You can then buy the student bonuses for 100 XP each, plus you get the one free at creation.


----------



## TRD (Dec 28, 2007)

Thankyou for the headsup.

So this makes sense, of the +10% AG, +10% INT, +10% FEL, +5% WP advancements, I can only choose ONE of those up to 5%?

So for example I can take +5% AG on character creation, than +5% on INT for 100XP, then another +5% on AG for another 100XP etc etc?

And is that how advancement in careers work as well? When you have made all your advancements within a given career you can then move up to an advanced career?

Sorry to be painful, been so long since I have used the system and no book at the moment makes me one silly little man.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 28, 2007)

TRD said:
			
		

> Thankyou for the headsup.
> 
> So this makes sense, of the +10% AG, +10% INT, +10% FEL, +5% WP advancements, I can only choose ONE of those up to 5%?
> 
> ...




Yep. That pretty much sums it up.  Any advances you've taken count towards ones in other careers.  For example, if in the above situation an advance career had a AG advancement of +20%, you'd only have to take the ones for +15% and +20%.  If, however, the career only had +10% AG advances, you couldn't take those (since you've already taken in the first career). 

Hope that made sense.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 28, 2007)

BTW, I hope to have my character posted later today.  Sorry for the delay.  Holidays and all........


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good everybody, just need scranton and ObiAndy to finish up and we will get started.
I may be out of town tomorrow, so I may not make first game post until later in the evening. 

You all will all be starting in a small impoverished village of Hochenbacher deep in the Forest of Shadows in Nordland about 10 miles southeast of Salzenmund, under the rule of Baron Karl Hochenbacher, who is a vassal of the Elector Count of Nordland. For the more martial inclined of characters, you can begin play as a member of Baron Karl's militia or just a sell sword wandering through the village. 

TRD, because you have taken the student profession, would you be okay with being the Baron's scribe/courtier?


----------



## TRD (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure, that sounds fine.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 29, 2007)

Character is up.  I will try to finalize him soon.

See above post.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 29, 2007)

So, let's say Jotunn had a falling out with his father and left for human lands to set up a smithy. He's now working in Hockenbacher, barely making ends meet, and frankly quite unsatisfied with his lot in life. He has too much pride to go back to Karaz-A-Karak, though, so he works hard to eek out a meek existence.

That sound okay with you, Dragoon?


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 29, 2007)

Hans probably wandered into Hockenbacher a few days, perhaps a week ago looking for work.  He found a tavern instead.  After making some inappropriate moves towards one of the barmaids followed by a brawl that saw him getting arrested for destruction of property and public drunkenness he found himself locked up.  From here there are two options.

1) he swallowed his gold crowns and is being held in the lockup until the authorities decide what to do with him (say go kill those goblins and we'll drop the charges)

2) he paid his fine and is just getting released as the game starts.


----------



## TRD (Dec 29, 2007)

I think I speak for all of us when I say if Hans goes with option number one, he can be safe in the knowledge none of us will be borrowing any crowns from him for some time.


----------



## scranford (Dec 29, 2007)

*Felix Brecht*

Felix Brecht
Male Human
Brown Hair, Copper eyes
Born under the sign of Wymund the Anchorite
31 years old
Career: Outrider

Main Profile
                  WS    BS    S   T    Ag   Int  WP    Fel
Starting          31    33    31  31   37   31   31    33
Advancement      +5    +10     -   -  +10  +10   +5    -
Free Advance     +5              
Current           36    33    31  31   37   31   31    33

Secondary Profile
                  A     W     SB  TB   M    Mag  IP    FP
Starting          1     12    3   3    4     0   0     2
Advancement       0    +2     -   -    -     -   -     -
Current           1     12    3   3    4     0   0     2

Skills:
Common Knowlage Empire
Animal Care
Gossip
Outdoor Survival
Perception
Ride
Search
Silent Move
Follow Trail
Navigation (+10% for Orientation)
Speak Language Reikspiel

Talents:
Resistant to Poison
Savvy
Coolheaded
Orientation
Specialist Weapon Group (Entangling)

Equipment:
Crossbow with 10 bolts
Broadsword
Leather Jack
Lasso
Shield
10 Yards of Rope
Riding Horse
Saddle and Harness
Common Clothing
Dagger
Backpack with
-Blanket
-Cutlery and a mug
Purse with 4 Gold Crowns

Felix grew up on a Cattle Farm outside Talabacland. He learned a few tricks about riding horses living on the farm, and picked up a few tricks with the sword from his reitred Marine Uncle. He was the county champion three years running for roping calves at the local faire.

When the family farm was sold to pay of the taxman, Felix put his horsemanship, outdoor skills, and finely honed senses to work as an outrider. On this fateful day he had just spent most of his funds to have his saddle and Tack repaired and to reshoe his fine horse Gus. He has been relaxing in Hockenbacher, staying at an aquaintances house for the past two days, and since Gus will be ready tomorrow, he is thinking its time to move on and find another scouting job. 

Felix's comments will be posted in yellow

_Sorry. Don't know how to keep the formatting._ Is anyone else having trouble subscribing to this thread?


----------



## scranford (Dec 29, 2007)

*Felix Brecht*

yyy


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> So, let's say Jotunn had a falling out with his father and left for human lands to set up a smithy. He's now working in Hockenbacher, barely making ends meet, and frankly quite unsatisfied with his lot in life. He has too much pride to go back to Karaz-A-Karak, though, so he works hard to eek out a meek existence.
> 
> That sound okay with you, Dragoon?




Yup that sounds great Asmor.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 29, 2007)

Imperialus said:
			
		

> Hans probably wandered into Hockenbacher a few days, perhaps a week ago looking for work.  He found a tavern instead.  After making some inappropriate moves towards one of the barmaids followed by a brawl that saw him getting arrested for destruction of property and public drunkenness he found himself locked up.  From here there are two options.
> 
> 1) he swallowed his gold crowns and is being held in the lockup until the authorities decide what to do with him (say go kill those goblins and we'll drop the charges)
> 
> 2) he paid his fine and is just getting released as the game starts.





Let's go with option 1, Baron Karl just happens to be looking for some conscripts, plus you don't have to worry about people wanting gold crowns from ya!


----------



## Imperialus (Dec 30, 2007)

Scranford:
Formatted your stats for you if you want.  If you want them on your character just copy paste the stat blocks then edit it into your post.  the most important part is the {code} tags.


```
Main Profile
             WS  BS  S  T   Ag  Int WP  Fel
Starting     31  33  31 31  37  31  31  33
Advancement  +5 +10  -  -  +10 +10  +5  -
Free Advance +5
Current      36  33  31 31  37  31  31  33

Secondary Profile
            A W SB TB M Mag IP FP
Starting    1 12 3 3  4 0   0  2
Advancement 0 +2 - -  - -   -  -
Current     1 12 3 3  4 0   0  2
```


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I think we are good to go.

Just a few other matters of note, for this we will use the advanced armor rules, and declining accuracy for extra attacks that you may receive later.

All the characters look good, I just noticed a few small things, they are all pretty trivial.

Asmor, for you PC, the Int adv should be +5% not in Fel (I think you just have a format error).
Also it looks like you didn't choose between two talents yet; Very Resilient or Warrior Born.

ObiAndy, You also receive, Common Knowledge: The Empire for just being a human. Aslo you need equipment and a background as well.

Imperialus, You need to add in your WS free advance it is still at 45. I think you also recieve for being Human the various skills (Common Knowledge; The Empire, Gossip, Speak Language, Reikspiel). Also you should have +10% for advancing your Toughness attribute not not Agility.

TRD; You need you Human Starting Skills and the two random talents and your starting equipment. Also need a bit of a background.

Other than that we are golden, game thread forth coming.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 30, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay, I think we are good to go.
> 
> ObiAndy, You also receive, Common Knowledge: The Empire for just being a human. Aslo you need equipment and a background as well.




Thanks for the heads up.  I will have the equipment and background up tonite.

Although, being from Marienburg that is why I took Common Knowledge (the Wasteland) instead of the Empire knowledge.  Maybe I mistunderstand the rule?


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 30, 2007)

ObiAndy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up.  I will have the equipment and background up tonite.
> 
> Although, being from Marienburg that is why I took Common Knowledge (the Wasteland) instead of the Empire knowledge.  Maybe I mistunderstand the rule?




Yeah I was giving that some thought too, but I really couldn't find a rule that said you do not get the starting Human package for not being in a career that is not native to the Empire. So go ahead and take it.


----------



## ObiAndy (Dec 30, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Yeah I was giving that some thought too, but I really couldn't find a rule that said you do not get the starting Human package for not being in a career that is not native to the Empire. So go ahead and take it.




Noted and changed.  Missing stuff is almost done.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Alright, game thread is up. We will use this for OCC and general chat. You can OCC in the game thread as well, just make the text grey in color.

The Game Thread 

Also I am going to change this thread name to: Warhammer, The Darkness Within, OCC


----------



## Asmor (Dec 30, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Asmor, for you PC, the Int adv should be +5% not in Fel (I think you just have a format error).
> Also it looks like you didn't choose between two talents yet; Very Resilient or Warrior Born.




Thanks for the heads up, it's all fixed now. I actually had chosen the talent, and integrated the +5% toughness into my profile, I just forgot to delete the "OR Warrior Born" part


----------



## Asmor (Dec 30, 2007)

Dragoon said:
			
		

> Alright, game thread is up. We will use this for OCC and general chat. You can OCC in the game thread as well, just make the text grey in color.
> 
> The Game Thread
> 
> Also I am going to change this thread name to: Warhammer, The Darkness Within, OCC




You added an extra http:// in the link above.

Also, would you mind adding a link to this thread in the game thread?, and a link to the game thread in the first post of this thread? I find it makes it a lot easier to find them, because when you're subscribed to a lot of threads ones which don't update frequently tend to fall down the list...


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> You added an extra http:// in the link above.
> 
> Also, would you mind adding a link to this thread in the game thread?, and a link to the game thread in the first post of this thread? I find it makes it a lot easier to find them, because when you're subscribed to a lot of threads ones which don't update frequently tend to fall down the list...




Fixed the link, thanks    and will do on the links, good idea.


----------



## Asmor (Dec 31, 2007)

Scranford, the button popping off your shirt and landing in your ale reminds me of one of the tricks recruiters used to use to trick people into joining the army... They'd plop a shilling at the bottom of a tankard of ale. The drinker couldn't see it (and according to Wikipedia, that's why some places have glass-bottomed tankards) and would be tricked into accepting the King's Shilling, which was practically as good as signing up for the army.


----------



## scranford (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow. Cool piece of information. I'll have to add that to my bar room trivia mastery. Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Asmor (Jan 1, 2008)

It's just a funny coincidence, because I learned that while writing my first post... I checked Wikipedia to make sure a tankard was what I thought it was.


----------



## TRD (Jan 2, 2008)

*TRD Noob Question Number 567*

What starting equipment do we get past the career items?

Is their a starting kit every character gets?

I am interstate for a wedding for the next couple days so NPC me as needed. With NYE and this wedding gone I will be completely on deck from then on and even better....will actually have the book in my hands!


----------



## Imperialus (Jan 2, 2008)

everyone starts with a coin pouch, common cloths, a dagger, a backpack with cutlery and a bedroll.  I think that's it.


----------



## Eltharon (Jan 2, 2008)

And a hand weapon.


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 3, 2008)

The above are correct, plus TRD you can roll your human talents when you return as well.


----------



## TRD (Jan 8, 2008)

*Orwin Vogel: Human Talents*

1d100=64, 1d100=60

Savvy
Resistance to Poison

I am not too sure if he is allowed two of the same talent (he is really, REALLY Savvy), in the likelihood you are not I have rolled again.

1d100=53

Resistance to Disease


----------



## Asmor (Jan 8, 2008)

Tough little bugger, aincha?


----------



## Dragoon (Jan 9, 2008)

TRD said:
			
		

> 1d100=64, 1d100=60
> 
> Savvy
> Resistance to Poison
> ...




TRD, that is fine to keep both of the Resistanceses, wow you really got toughened up reading books.   Extra Savvy I don't think would work well.


----------



## TRD (Jan 9, 2008)

HAH I know its hilarious, rolled high STR, high Wounds and now the resistances.

In regards to maps, I saw some in another thread that looked pretty good http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=206907, if you look near the bottom of the first page you will see some done in Excel. Could be put together pretty easy and give a clear idea of what is happening.

Either way though, I am not fussed.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 9, 2008)

I personally really like the map as it is. It's simple, requires no extra software, doesn't even require another website. Plus, it's really easy to keep track of the latest version if everyone copy-pastes it every time they make a change. I say stick with the current system.


----------



## Imperialus (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah, I like the maps as is.  Great example of K.I.S.S.


----------



## TRD (Jan 12, 2008)

How many squares can we move in a round if we do a full run?


----------



## Imperialus (Jan 12, 2008)

I assume they are 2 yard squares so if your movement is 4 you can move a maximum of 12 squares at an all out run.  A charge lets you move 8.


----------

